# Sweet potato & ham casserole



## Zhizara (Sep 5, 2014)

I love sweet potatoes and they are good for my diabetes.  The ham I like is Jenny-O turkey ham.

I found this recipe that seems close to what I want:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fabc.go.com%2Fshows%2Fthe-chew%2Frecipes%2Fsweet-potato-ham-casserole-michael-symon&ei=uZMJVJ7NDNK4ogSDuIG4Dg&usg=AFQjCNF2BXIybHF4R91ELQkkp6wL4YbLpQ&bvm=bv.74649129,d.cGU

Unfortunately, I can't find (or afford) Gruyere, and Rosemary makes my blood pressure skyrocket.

What would would you recommend as a substitute for rosemary and Gruyere?


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I love sweet potatoes and they are good for my diabetes.  The ham I like is Jenny-O turkey ham.
> 
> I found this recipe that seems close to what I want:
> 
> ...



What about a Swiss Cheese? It has a nice melting point and a distinct favor.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 5, 2014)

I love Swiss, but lately it doesn't seem to have much flavor.  That's not a bad idea though.  

The original recipe I wanted to make was sliced white potatoes alternated with slices of ham with a cheddar topping.

Unfortunately with the diabetes, white potatoes aren't an option.  I love sweet potatoes and they are okay in my diet, but I just can't seen to imagine what would make this dish come together.

I like the spices you suggested, but something seems missing,  Cheese?? Maybe.  I do have some Asiage, but it's  pretty strong.  What do you think?


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I love Swiss, but lately it doesn't seem to have much flavor.  That's not a bad idea though.
> 
> The original recipe I wanted to make was sliced white potatoes alternated with slices of ham with a cheddar topping.
> 
> ...



For me, I want to taste the sweet potato. So I wouldn't want a cheese that is so strong that it would hide the potato.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 5, 2014)

If you are making the dish by alternating layers, thin slices of onion and fennel would add to the flavor, IMO.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2014)

This sounds good!

I would leave out the rosemary and not worry about adding anything else.

For a mild melting cheese I would look at plain old American processed cheese (not cheese food) or muenster cheese.

You could also go in a different direction and use some taco blend shredded cheese with cumin and or chili powder for the spices.

This would be a once in a while treat for me.  If I have more than a cup of sweet potato my blood sugar would go out of sight.  I usually stick with half of a small baked sweet potato, butter, S&P and a little sprinkle of nutmeg.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 5, 2014)

You could replace the rosemary with a teaspoon of fresh thyme (I think 2 tbsp. rosemary is way too much anyway) and do half Asiago and half mozzarella or Monterey Jack for the cheese.

Have you thought about using Yukon Gold potatoes? Sweet potatoes have 115 calories and 8.7 grams of sugar per serving, while Yukon Gold potatoes have 50 calories and 1 gram of sugar per serving. I use Yukon Golds quite a lot.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 5, 2014)

Now that I think about it, I think I'll skip adding any cheese.  Somehow it just doesn't fit my idea of the taste.

Thanks, GG  thyme it is.


----------

